# Men to women ratio - whistler



## tbch2325 (Nov 30, 2011)

Im planning on doing 3 months snowboarding in whistler this January and it will be my first visit. Can anyone tell me what the girl to guy ratio is really like? I'm not just going for the nightlife but being a 23 year old in his prime, it would be good if there were some women out there! I cant really find much on the subject to be honest, but from the photo's in the night club it dont seem all that bad (unless there made to seem that way :laugh

Cheers,


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

7:1
10 char


----------



## tbch2325 (Nov 30, 2011)

really that bad? :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's how it is in most mountain scenes, prepare for a sausage fest.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

7 to 1 would be highly great odds up there it's something like 12 to 1 which is still far better than our 70 to .5 we have here in Breck. 

Find yourself a girl in Hongcouver.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

u'd b steezin with an inflatable friend


----------



## Alex (Jul 28, 2012)

Get a job as an instructor.:laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

We always called it Vansterdam, but Hongcouver is pretty good too.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 7 to 1 would be highly great odds up there it's something like 12 to 1 which is still far better than our 70 to .5 we have here in Breck.
> 
> Find yourself a girl in Hongcouver.


You should probably stop cutting your women in half, they last longer that way.

Less messy too.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Irahi said:


> You should probably stop cutting your women in half, they last longer that way.
> 
> Less messy too.


I LOL'd. This is probably one of my favorite jokes I've seen on here. Whistler is pretty good, as far as ski villages go.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

It was about 10:1 in 08', i'd say its changed since then. Almost 4:1. Thats not to say every girl rides...some here come just to party, some come just for the summer but they are here in the winter.
Quite a few girls are hit the bike park now, myself included 

Edit: i have know girls to come over here from South Africa with their sole intention WORK. Coming to Whistler to work, with the wages here I was always baffled.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> We always called it Vansterdam, but Hongcouver is pretty good too.



I've always called it:

Hongcouver, Japanada.


----------

